# Duckweed?! and some white worm stuff



## WillL (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi y'all
So I got some free duckweed from local LFS cuz I bought a couple frogs and the duckweed aint doing good. I have in the breeder box so it wont get sucked in to my HOB and it has just been disappearing on the surface. Like i had it completely covered and now only like 1/4 of the box is now covered.... whats up with that?! Also I have some tiny white worms swimming around the tank idk y but anyone know what that is and how to get rid of them? Ive been thinking of restarting the tank but i dont want to wait with the nitrogen cycle and stuff and idk if they r in my filter. BTW im new to live plants
THX!


----------



## FutureScientist (Feb 18, 2018)

WillL said:


> Hi y'all
> 
> So I got some free duckweed from local LFS cuz I bought a couple frogs and the duckweed aint doing good. I have in the breeder box so it wont get sucked in to my HOB and it has just been disappearing on the surface. Like i had it completely covered and now only like 1/4 of the box is now covered.... whats up with that?! Also I have some tiny white worms swimming around the tank idk y but anyone know what that is and how to get rid of them? Ive been thinking of restarting the tank but i dont want to wait with the nitrogen cycle and stuff and idk if they r in my filter. BTW im new to live plants
> 
> THX!




Could you show a picture of them? I think they are detritus worms. The same thing happened to me but my betta LOVES to snack on them! A couple of them are ok but if you have a ton it might mean bad water quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aefeather (Dec 19, 2017)

FutureScientist said:


> Could you show a picture of them? I think they are detritus worms. The same thing happened to me but my betta LOVES to snack on them! A couple of them are ok but if you have a ton it might mean bad water quality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same for me! Agreed. I see one every now and then but not for long because my bettas love to eat them! Win win in my opinion. lol 

Also, duckweed is horrible in my experience. I bought some a few years ago because I thought it would "look pretty" and it was one of the worst mistakes I've made having aquariums. It's extremely messy and blocks the light. It grows like crazy and even when I think I've eradicated it, seedlings stick in the filter and eventually the plant grows back again. Best of luck with it.


----------



## WillL (Dec 6, 2017)

aefeather said:


> FutureScientist said:
> 
> 
> > Could you show a picture of them? I think they are detritus worms. The same thing happened to me but my betta LOVES to snack on them! A couple of them are ok but if you have a ton it might mean bad water quality.
> ...



I have no pics all the duckweed is gone. I beleive the worm is some type of nemathode and my guppies like to eat them. I moved my betta to a 3.5 gal


----------

